# Freshwater Clams or other filter feeders/



## kor4ever (Feb 26, 2003)

what if I got some live freshwater clams from the local seafood market and kept them in a quarantine tank for a couple weeks to make sure they are free of dieases?


----------



## Work In Progress (Mar 4, 2003)

Hi,
Dunno if you have ever tried Ebay before, but you can get freshwater snails and other goodies, like nerite snails, plants etc etc...
Here is one of my fav suppliers
http://www.stores.ebay.com/aquaticnoveltiesusa

I am ebay addicted, lol!
Kelly


----------



## kor4ever (Feb 26, 2003)

Heh, ebay, why didn't I think of that! Anyone have these types of clams? And do they burrow into the substrate or stay above and filter?


Felix


----------



## lanstar (Nov 29, 2002)

Another source for freshwater clams:

http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/misc_critters/clam_fresh_water.htm

I haven't gotten any but I know they sell them. If you decide to get some, let us know how they work out!

Take care...

Tim


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Freshwater clams are diggers and will bury into the substrate. They are very sensitive to water conditions and can be killed easily with certain medications. As far as filter feeders go they are pretty efficient, but they arent very interesting to look at.

If you are interested in filter feeders check out some of the different species of filter feeding shrimp. They range in size from 2" to 8" and are a hoot to watch.


----------



## Work In Progress (Mar 4, 2003)

I want some filter feeding shrimp, but don't have a clue, as to where to get them. Any suggestions?

Kelly


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm not sure.. several local stores order them for me.


----------



## lanstar (Nov 29, 2002)

Work In Progress said:


> I want some filter feeding shrimp, but don't have a clue, as to where to get them. Any suggestions?
> 
> Kelly


The same place that I posted the link for above for clams has "wood shrimp" which are filter feeders.

Good luck!

Tim


----------

